# St. Joe Bay Report



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

We stayed last week out on the Cape. We had a house that was Gulf front but also had dock access on the Bay, which was as good as it gets b/c I could leave the boat in the water all week. Anyway, we had a great time and fished pretty hard on the day's the wind was not howling. The bay is really picking up with the water temp getting down around 79° now. We caught at least 15 trout every morning, and many many flounder, they are everywhere. Alot of thetrout we caught were 14.5". Wehad to work to find some keepers. They seemed to really be in the 3' water depth. All the flounder caught werefishedwith soft plastic red tailed grubs along the edges of sand and grassinbetweenBlacksIsland and Pigs Island.We hit a few of our deep holes that we have in the bay and did manage some snapper and grouper off of them. We had a great time and especially this time of year when there is noone out there. I was able to take a few pics on our last day out which not the most productive morning of the week due to wind and tides but we managed a few. I am not much on picture taking while fishing, I guess I like fishing more than snapping pics. All in all is was a good time and I cant wait to go back...its only going to get better over there!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like a wonderful escape...glad you had a good time and sounds like the fish cooperated as well...thanks for sharing and i love sunrise and sunset pictures...those are beautiful...


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! PSJ is one of my favorite places to be. Great photos and congrats on some nice flounder!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report, and great pics. St. Joe is one of Lane and mine's favorite fishing get-away. We usually fish there from Christmas to New Years. Looking forward to it already.


----------

